# female ENFJs - your thoughts?



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a fling with this hot ENFJ girl which turned into one gigantic emotional rollercoaster.....

Never gonna touch them again......from now on I'm gonna concentrate my forces on the FP girls

Oh and my mom's ENFJ as well so I'm pretty familiar with your modus operandi


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Been in a relationship with an ENFJ for a couple years now. She's great, very energetic, fun and we share a love for novel and intellectually stimulating activities. 
I'll admit, we had a rough patch at the beginning of our relationship, mostly because she is very attune to her emotions and would get easily upset by my disregardful ENTP ways. 
Overall we've influenced each other in very positive ways. She's helped me become more aware of how I treat people and being more reliable (I used to be late everywhere I went), while I've helped her become more chilled out and looking at things rationally.

Of course there will always be those times when she's venting about how something made her feel and I'll just zone out and get lost in my thoughts, but most of the time we're really on the same page. We're kind of an 'old couple' in the sense that we hate doing what most other couples our age do (going out, drinking, etc..), but rather chill at home and read/talk/watch a movie. Most girls I meet strike me a superficial within 10 minutes of getting to know them so it's really refreshing to be with someone more akin to the NT mindset.

I think she's borderline INFJ which helps because I'm borderline INTP and we can go on for a while without seeing anyone and it doesn't bother us lol.


----------



## LimeDegree (Mar 6, 2012)

I met an ENFJ female about six months ago, and worked with her on a big meal for three. I rarely enjoy sharing a kitchen, let alone mine, with anyone, while I am working up a meal. But I found working with this ENFJ in my kitchen surprisingly acceptable. She is able to stay with me from topic to topic, and doesn't seem to...allow...any verbal sparring to come about. Not certain how she does it, but she keeps all the talk from getting to any kind of disagreement or confrontation. Really odd.

Use of utensils, sink area, and stove was handed off smoothly between us with a minimum of verbalization; we were probably both watching each others processes as well as our own.

Overall, I'd have to say I was rather impressed...I remember thinking that humans probably under-value ENFJ's in society. These people would make really great administrators, although from what I read, that sort of thing would wear them out emotionally.

I spent quite some time trying to get her to think of a time where she unleashed her fury on another human (verbally), but she seemed to genuinely abhor the idea.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

I know one ENFJ girl.

Man... am I glad I met her. Not only is she a GREAT friend, but she's also a GREAT conversationalist. And... she has made me learn SO MUCH about myself. She accepted me for who I was and changed me for the best.

I am a WHOLE DIFFERENT PERSON because of that ENFJ. Seriously... look at me last year, and look at me know. You would NOT recognize me.

Thank God I met her... if I hadn't... I think I'd just be the same ol' boring me.

The world needs more ENFJs I think.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

My mom is an ENFJ, amazing woman. She is very humble and naturally rises to leadership positions like head of art and garden clubs without even trying. While she is always my biggest cheerleader, I also feel like she'll throw me under the bus to be pleasing to friends and strangers...

Then I have a male ENFJ friend/housemate. He is an enneagram 8 (aggressive controlling) and he has a weird dichotomy of wanting to create harmony and being a hedonistic d-bag.


----------

